# Phat Box and 2009 A3



## qcaudi (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a Phat Box from my 2006 A3. Can I use this phat Box in my 2009 A3. Can I just buy a new cable and connect it to my 2009 car audio system? The radio is the standard issue non bose model no nav but has bluetooth. Any advise would be really helpful!!










_Modified by qcaudi at 10:27 PM 8/22/2009_


----------

